# HR21-x00 : Stuck on Self Check



## tschwenke (Nov 6, 2007)

So after the update the other night 3 HD-DVR's booted without issue.. The last one is stuck! I called support and they said some receivers are taking 24-48 hours to boot.. Well, it has been over 24 and the bar is still at 0%. It is on the first blue screen:



> Progress Bar : 0%
> "Running Receiver Self Check"
> "577 Errors Found/Corrected"


I don't see others with the issue, however she said it is happening. *Is this happening to others?* I am going to call today and just demand a replacement. With family coming into town I am not risking another day and shipping to have our main room taken out. (And no, I am not going through the pain of moving another one there. I am cord crazy and everything is bundled/mounted, not worth my time to change 2 out).

What really frustrates me is the fact that I paid a lot for this receiver and when I did I wanted either a HR24 or HR25 due to mounting and of course I didn't get that, got this used nasty looking HR21 which I then had to hide in the basement building a mount system to hold it. Pain in the arse because a customer of 10+ years can't get "new" equipment when they add one.

Thanks for any and all help! Happy Hollidays...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Have you preformed a "RED" Button reset?

Then

Have you tried- Unplugging the receiver Power Cord -at least 30 mins?

At that point if it's still DOA and you have the PP Call And get another Junk receiver for "FREE"

Or Bite the Bullet and Visit Solid Signal and order a Receiver model of your Choice.


----------



## tschwenke (Nov 6, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Have you preformed a "RED" Button reset?
> 
> Then
> 
> ...


Yes, unplugged (for about 10-15min) and RBR'd...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Unplug it, call them back.
Tell them it wil not start up, no lights, no nothing.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

tschwenke said:


> Yes, unplugged (for about 10-15min) and RBR'd...


It has a bad HDD....the reboot and receiver self-check caught it. Follow the other advice and tell them it just wont turn on anymore.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

AGREE!! CALL ASAP And Say DOA


----------



## tschwenke (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks... "New" one is on the way.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Excellent.
Update us as to what they send you for a replacement, please.
Thanks


----------



## tschwenke (Nov 6, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Excellent.
> Update us as to what they send you for a replacement, please.
> Thanks


Yeah, I am not expecting much..

Really frustrating as I am someone they WANT showing their product. I have gotten 3 people to jump over, have had my house totally wired, during the CE times even (before you had to pay for whole home) and still just use my network. But because of when I came in... I don't have MOCA or SWM (which at this point don't get me anything, when I built this house I pulled 2-cat5 and 2-RG6 to every room).

They really need some kind of program where after 5 years or something they come give you some upgrades like a new customer. Now, what I have isn't bad, but really I just wanted ONE HR24, when I got this receiver, I mean that is what the picture was when I hit "purchase" and paid full price .


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

tschwenke said:


> Yeah, I am not expecting much..
> 
> Really frustrating as I am someone they WANT showing their product. I have gotten 3 people to jump over, have had my house totally wired, during the CE times even (before you had to pay for whole home) and still just use my network. But because of when I came in... I don't have MOCA or SWM (which at this point don't get me anything, when I built this house I pulled 2-cat5 and 2-RG6 to every room).
> 
> They really need some kind of program where after 5 years or something they come give you some upgrades like a new customer. Now, what I have isn't bad, but really I just wanted ONE HR24, when I got this receiver, I mean that is what the picture was when I hit "purchase" and paid full price .


Tell them there is a burning smell coming from the receiver, and add: is that normal?


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

tschwenke said:


> Thanks... "New" one is on the way.


New as in junk replacement "new"? Good luck my friend.


----------



## tschwenke (Nov 6, 2007)

*HR22-100-R-C*

The HR24 would have been nice originally since I was all prepped for a wall mount.. Now that it is "under the floor" the real pain is just setting up the darn RF remote since I don't have the screen. Walkie talkies with the wife works however!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The HR21 had 50 hours of HD recordings space on the hard drive.
The HR22 has 100.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

johnp37 said:


> Tell them there is a burning smell coming from the receiver, and add: is that normal?


It's not?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

tschwenke said:


> *HR22-100-R-C*
> 
> The HR24 would have been nice originally since I was all prepped for a wall mount.. Now that it is "under the floor" the real pain is just setting up the darn RF remote since I don't have the screen. Walkie talkies with the wife works however!


It's not bad, the Hr22 is as good as hr24 Same Hard size really no difference (except Mfg)& not having the built in Deca.

YMMV :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

WestDC said:


> It's not bad, the Hr22 is as good as hr24 Same Hard size really no difference (except Mfg)& not having the built in Deca.
> 
> YMMV :lol:


WRONG!!! The HR24 is amazingly Better and Faster than an HR22!!!


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

In your OP maybe


----------



## tschwenke (Nov 6, 2007)

Richierich said:


> WRONG!!! The HR24 is amazingly Better and Faster than an HR22!!!


That makes me sad...



WestDC said:


> In your OP maybe


That makes me happy. I will go with WestDC on this one just so I don't feel bad. I have never had large issues with the speed, especially when you compare to TW around here, their boxes are PAINFUL.


----------

